Ask HN: What's your favourite typeface? - NSHippie
======
lauritz
Adobe Garamond [0] is really nice to look at, I think, especially for long
passages of text.

With Akzidenz-Grotesk [1] as a runner-up (and for headlines etc.). Font fun
fact: This was actually the font Massimo Vignelli originally used on the NYC
subway system, before the MTA changed it to Helvetica (which is a fine choice,
too, though I personally think Akzidenz (on which Helvetica is partly based)
is prettier) [2].

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garamond#Adobe_Garamond](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garamond#Adobe_Garamond)

[1]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akzidenz-
Grotesk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akzidenz-Grotesk)

[2]: [http://www.helveticasubway.com](http://www.helveticasubway.com)

------
J-dawg
Fun typeface fact: Stanley Kubrick's favourite was Futura Extra Bold, it was
used on the posters for Eyes Wide Shut and 2001

Source:
([http://www.theguardian.com/film/2004/mar/27/features.weekend](http://www.theguardian.com/film/2004/mar/27/features.weekend))

The Nike logo is also from the Futura family ([https://www.quora.com/What-
font-is-used-for-the-Nike-logo](https://www.quora.com/What-font-is-used-for-
the-Nike-logo))

~~~
danbolt
Other typeface fact! The title text in 2001 uses capital O's instead of
zeroes. [1] The zeroes in Gill Sans are thinner than the O's, so part of me
thinks Kubrick wanted the logo to look more futuristic.

[1]
[https://i.ytimg.com/vi/e-QFj59PON4/maxresdefault.jpg](https://i.ytimg.com/vi/e-QFj59PON4/maxresdefault.jpg)

------
kleer001
Chicago.

For fun, for nostalgia, for distinctiveness, for boldness, for my heart and my
soul.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_%28typeface%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_%28typeface%29)

Susan Kare, its prolific designer:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Kare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Kare)

------
starshadowx2
Neue Haas Grotesk [0], the original name and style of Helvetica.

[0] [http://www.fontbureau.com/nhg/](http://www.fontbureau.com/nhg/)

------
charlieegan3
Anything I don't need to extra pay for!

Lato is nice - it's on Google Fonts.

------
Raed667
I enjoy using "Duru Sans" whenever I need to write some paragraphs.

For headings and titles I like a clean "DejaVu Sans"

------
rooundio
Gotham by Tobias Frere-Jones. A very similar open source alternative is
Montserrat by Julieta Ulanovsky

------
BjoernKW
Is there such a thing? Sounds a bit like 'favourite colour'.

Anyway, that said, Fira Sans is very nice.

------
tptacek
Chaparral.

------
Tomte
Bembo. Impractical as it may be sometimes, I just adore the capital R.

------
kp25
I just enjoy writing code using "Monospace".

------
brudgers
Depends on why I am selecting a typeface.

------
mnort9
Open Sans

------
gjvc
consolas 11pt

------
ivebencrazy
I'm a huge fan of Freight Text Pro for serifs
([https://typekit.com/fonts/freight-text-
pro](https://typekit.com/fonts/freight-text-pro)). It's like... just rounded
enough to be soft and kind, but still be professional. I'm talking mostly
about the medium weight, but the whole series is nice.

